# 

## sixty1982

!              .

----------


## loshakova

57 51
52 57
 57 (  )   91


60 52

----------

!  \-   5191,2?

----------

#2
  57      ,   ,          ,    :yes: 
     ,    52 .

----------


## loshakova

**    ?        !
     91 ?

----------

-,    57,       52.

----------


## mvf

> -,    57,       52.


    ""?   / -        .

----------

57         ,      .       52,         ,   :yes:

----------


## loshakova

> -,    57,       52.


   -   76  57  :Embarrassment:  

    52     :Wink:  

 (   57):

57 51     2450
52 57   100     24,30 = 2430
     57   20?
     57 ?

----------

,  76 ,     1      57  ( )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## loshakova

> ,  76 ,     1      57  ( )


  :Wink:     1   -      :Smilie:

----------


## Elena B

!  ,       (  )?  !

----------


## Sakhalin

: ,,       ,     .,     :Frown:      60.11  52    ,    ,    ?

----------


## loshakova

> : ,,       ,     .,         60.11  52    ,    ,    ?


 91

----------


## Sakhalin

*loshakova*,   ,  :  52  91,1,   - :    (     ) , ,    ....    ?

----------


## loshakova

> *loshakova*,   ,  :  52  91,1,   - :    (     ) , ,    ....    ?


, ,  ,    . 
  ,     ,

----------


## Sakhalin

*loshakova*,   !!!    1,  ,    ?  .

----------


## ulya efremova

!    ,       8- 1,        ...      57- ,    ...     ...        1 7.7

,  .

----------

1)
 57.1  51        
2)
52 57.1  
        ,    57.1    (    1 )
3)
91.1 57.1  57.1  91.2    / 
4) 

60.11 52 -2 698,2  
.60.22  52 - 2 698,2  

       (    USD,     USD)

    1      - - ,              .   ,      .

----------


## Zveruga

1. *    -   * .      .
1.1        51. .  76.5.
1.2        52. .  76.5.     (          )  ,      -.
1.3    
1.3.1 _ 76.5  51_, 1000 ,  .
1.3.2 _ 52  76.5_, 900 , 25 ,  .
1.3.3 _ 91.2  76.5_, 100 ,       .

2. *       -* .      .
2.1        52. .  57.11.
2.2        51. .  91.1.   ""      /.   "" ,  .   " /" **  (  ,     ).   "" (  "")     .
2.3    
2.3.1 _ 57.11  52_, 1000 , 25 ,     .
2.3.2 _ 51  91.1_, 900 ,    /.
2.3.3 _ 91.2  57.11_, 1000 , 25 ,       .

             .          !

      /            -      .

     91.1  91.2                   /.           .

  ,   ,    /    ,    .  .   .

----------


## Zveruga



----------


## Mariya78

> ,   ,    /    ,    .  .   .


      (  91,1  91,2)   2,        , .      , .    2  ,        , :        2?  ???

----------


## soniya

[QUOTE=Zveruga;53342624]1.1.2        52. .  76.5.     (          )  ,      -.
1.3    
1.3.2 _ 52  76.5_, 900 , 25 ,  .
1.3.3 _ 91.2  76.5_, 100 ,       .
         ?    ,

----------


## soniya

1   7,7,  530

----------

!           ?

----------

